# Stuff and Things > Sports >  2019 MLB Playoffs

## Midgardian/Piru

Who's going to the World Series and who will win?

----------

Crusader (09-30-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

If the Dodgers lose a third consecutive World Series, will Dave Roberts jump ship, go to Pittsburgh, and become the Dread Pirate Roberts?

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

I think that it is going to be Dodgers-Astros again, with L.A. winning the rematch. I can't see any other team but New York and Atlanta getting close.

----------


## JMWinPR

> Who's going to the World Series and who will win?


He's on first.

----------

MedicineBow (10-02-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-03-2019)

----------


## Crusader

When your three starters are Verlander, Cole and Greinke how can you lose. Houston getting Greinke at the trade deadline sealed the deal. I doubt the Dodgers even make it to the WS, they are one hell of a regular season team but fail miserable in the post-season. I wouldn’t be surprised if the NL wild card team knocks them out of the playoffs.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (09-30-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Pitching wins.

----------

Crusader (09-30-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

The Dodgers have a steep Hill to climb and May not succeed.

Even their pitching coach has been hurt.

----------


## Crusader

I like Dave Roberts, he seems to bare the brunt of Dodger fans anger over their post season failures. But it’s hardly his fault, I would not be surprised to see the Dodgers fire him if they fail again. It would be a mistake in my opinion.

----------


## Old Tex

I used to mildly dislike baseball. Then my stepfather came here to live. Now I watch bb every day (sometimes 2 or 3 games). After watching 5 or 6 months of basketball & then baseball I can say for a fact that I HATE both sports. Now I don't hate them as much as my ex wife but I guess I would if I had to pay them not to be on my TV. In my eyes baseball is watching 3 hours of paint drying in order to see 9 minutes of action (about 3 minutes per hour).

----------


## Crusader

> I used to mildly dislike baseball. Then my stepfather came here to live. Now I watch bb every day (sometimes 2 or 3 games). After watching 5 or 6 months of basketball & then baseball I can say for a fact that I HATE both sports. Now I don't hate them as much as my ex wife but I guess I would if I had to pay them not to be on my TV. In my eyes baseball is watching 3 hours of paint drying in order to see 9 minutes of action (about 3 minutes per hour).


Typical of someone with zero understanding of the game, more importantly why did you allow your stepfather to take over your TV...speaking of paint drying listening to someone that lost control of thier own home.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

The Playoffs based on intimidation factor of team name:

*Wild Card Games* -

Nationals vs Brewers:

 Nationals of what? Are all the Washington players U.S. nationals, or are there some foriegners in there?

Brewers are good, so long as the beer is too.

_Brewers

_Rays vs Athletics:

A ray is something to be avoided, but this is easily done by staying out of the ocean.

The Athletics don't compete in the ocean.

_Athletics
_

----------


## Crusader

Wildcard game I’m going with the Nationals and the A’s, simply because of their better records and playing at home. But if the past is any indication visiting teams will win.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (09-30-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

The Angels fired Brad Ausmus after one season. Is MLB anti-Semitic?

----------


## Crusader

Well if the rest of the MLB playoffs are anywhere as good as the first wildcard game it’s gonna be a great post-season.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-02-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

i havnt been following MLB much of late, ( Prolly why i picked Minn to win, not to show, but to win ), but its the hottest players at the end of the season who are able to carry that streak the longest who wins. 
i had to go with them cause they have alot of mediocer players who can catch on fire overnight.

----------

Crusader (10-02-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-02-2019)

----------


## Crusader

> i havnt been following MLB much of late, ( Prolly why i picked Minn to win, not to show, but to win ), but its the hottest players at the end of the season who are able to carry that streak the longest who wins. 
> i had to go with them cause they have alot of mediocer players who can catch on fire overnight.


Agree, every team that’s in it is good enough to win it. Just a matter of who gets hot and stays hot with a little bit of luck thrown in.

Minnesota is a good team with lots of power, nobody better take them lightly.

----------

jirqoadai (10-02-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

first half inning ive watched since about june. whos the dickhead announcer Alex?

----------


## Crusader

> first half inning ive watched since about june. whos the dickhead announcer Alex?


Yeh can’t stand the National TV coverage during the post-season all the talking heads suck. I think whatever park your playing in the home teams regular announcers should be used, they are all much better and know the teams a lot better. You get a lot more informed and detailed coverage, these guys don’t really know squat and just use the same old talking points over and over again. I’m gonna barf the next time one of them says ‘professional hitter’ again and a female come on ain’t no females in baseball.

----------

jirqoadai (10-03-2019)

----------


## Crusader

Tampa brought the big bats tonight.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-02-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-03-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

The Playoffs based on intimidation factor of team name (continued):

*NL Division Series -

*Nationals vs Dodgers:

For this series, I will shorten the Nationals to their nickname, the Nats.

Nats sounds like gnats, and gnats can do damage but are usually just very annoying.

Dodgers are named after trolley dodgers in Brooklyn. L.A. got rid of its streetcar system a long time ago, so we will assume that the boys in blue are dodging pesky Nats.

_Dodgers

_Cardinals vs Braves:

The Redbirds logo is two cardinals facing each other sitting on a baseball bat. I don't see how those bats can be effective if the players are sitting on them.

Brave warriors wielding tomahawks, home of the brave, Boston Brave (the Braves were originally from Beantown). That is what I am talkin' about!

_Braves

_*AL Division Series -

*Rays vs Astros -

I got to go with the same reasoning as in the AL Wild Card game. 

A ray is dangerous if you are in water.

Nowadays, if an astronaut ends up in water, encountering a ray is the least of their worries.

_Astros_

Twins vs Yankees:

I get that the Twins are named after the Twin Cities, but when picturing a pair of twins I see newborn humans, not the most intimidating creatures on the planet.

Yankees have won several wars under that moniker.

_Yankees

_

----------

Crusader (10-02-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

sorry. its Devil Rays. and theyve shot their bolt. Morton was all over the plate. had the A's in a funk. 
Astros vs Morton, 3rd innning crusher. Astros vs Snell, 5-4.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> sorry. its Devil Rays. and theyve shot their bolt. Morton was all over the plate. had the A's in a funk. 
> Astros vs Morton, 3rd innning crusher. Astros vs Snell, 5-4.


Tampa Bay dropped the "Devil" from their name years ago.

----------

Rickity Plumber (10-03-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

> Tampa Bay dropped the "Devil" from their name years ago.


so pick a w-l from TB vs Hou already. include projected scores.

----------


## jirqoadai

heres what i came away with from the ALWC game. Charley Morton sucks.
the A's are real bad.
Profar needs to have his salary taken away.
bases loaded two out and youre at the plate. 
i dont care if its a 105 mph fastball headed 
straight at your dick. 
you freeze. 
you dont jump back. 
and should you jump back, hang your worthless carcass the second you get home.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> so pick a w-l from TB vs Hou already. include projected scores.


Rays vs Astros -

 I got to go with the same reasoning as in the AL Wild Card game. 

 A ray is dangerous if you are in water.

 Nowadays, if an astronaut ends up in water, encountering a ray is the least of their worries.

_Astros_

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

I don't do scores, but Astros will win in 4 games.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> sorry. its Devil Rays. and theyve shot their bolt. Morton was all over the plate. had the A's in a funk. 
> Astros vs Morton, 3rd innning crusher. Astros vs Snell, 5-4.


No more "Devil" in Rays since ages ago. In fact the Rays no refer to sunshine rays. Look at the front of their uniforms.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> No more "Devil" in Rays since ages ago. In fact the Rays no refer to sunshine rays. Look at the front of their uniforms.


Sunshine rays. I may revise my prediction.

----------


## ruthless terrier

if the rays beat the yankees then they go all the way  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Sunshine rays. I may revise my prediction.


St Petersburg, Fl is well known for its sun shining every day. 

The newspaper used to be free after a day without any. That paper, The Evening Independent, merged with the morning paper, The Times, in 1986.

"The newspaper was best known for its "Sunshine Offer", which was first  enacted in 1910 by Major Lew Brown; as a way to publicize St. Petersburg  as "The Sunshine City", the paper offered its copies for free following  days in which the sun did not shine in St. Petersburg."



The home jersey is a traditional white with the name "*Rays*" in dark blue across the chest and a yellow "sunburst" on the letter "R". The *Rays*' road uniform is gray, also with a sunburst and the team name across the chest.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-04-2019)

----------


## Crusader

Rays winning big late...will survive for a game 4 at least. ‘Charlie freakin Morton’ the T-shirt all the Rays players wore today and he delivered.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

The devil went down to Tampa
He was lookin for a base to steal
Houston was in a bind falling seven runs behind
And the Rays were looking for a Texas meal

----------


## drifter106

Hate the Yankees, and during the summer I thought they had the inside seat to winning the series (Dodgers from N.L.).  But as the Atro's finished up the season I changed my mind.  Their pitching staff will put a governor on the home runs that the Yankees are accustomed to.  I see the Atro's beating the L.A. in 6.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-07-2019)

----------


## Crusader

Ray’s pitching does it again, gonna be a game 5. Three out of four series going 5, next couple of days are gonna be good.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-08-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-09-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Houston has a problem.

----------

Crusader (10-09-2019)

----------


## Crusader

> Houston has a problem.


I still see Houston as the favorite, they will be at home with Cole pitching on normal rest. In game two in Houston he pitched 7.2 shutout innings with 15 strikeouts.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Yankees and Cardinals advance. Dodgers vs Nationals start in three minutes.

----------


## ruthless terrier

cards decimated atlanta in atlanta .. glad I am not a braves fan.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Nationals season continues on Kendrick grand slam.

----------


## Crusader

> cards decimated atlanta in atlanta .. glad I am not a braves fan.


Could be worse, being a Dodgers fan...7 years straight making the post-season, only getting to the WS twice and losing both times. Win 106 games then lose in impressive fashion to the Wild Card team in the first round. Look like the best team in the MLB during the regular season then stink and choke in the post-season, it’s like death and taxes.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Could be worse, being a Dodgers fan...7 years straight making the post-season, only getting to the WS twice and losing both times. Win 106 games then lose in impressive fashion to the Wild Card team in the first round. Look like the best team in the MLB during the regular season then stink and choke in the post-season, it’s like death and taxes.


Dem bums. There is always next year.

----------

Crusader (10-10-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

The managers still in it are Boone, Shildt, Cash, Hinch, and Martinez.

I have no preferred team, so I am rooting against the Nationals so that the World Series is played between teams with managers who have one-syllable last names.

----------


## Chester Arthur

Apparently, Dave Roberts didn't want to risk going to another World Series and lose three in a row. He made the only decision he could to insure defeat: he put Clayton Kershaw into the game. Kershaw may be an excellent regular season pitcher but he's a post-season dud.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-10-2019)

----------


## Crusader

> The managers still in it are Boone, Shildt, Cash, Hinch, and Martinez.
> 
> I have no preferred team, so I am rooting against the Nationals so that the World Series is played between teams with managers who have one-syllable last names.


Can’t Root for the Cards(unless they are playing the Dodgers), same for the Yankees. I like Houston, but generally root for the National League team(unless it’s the Dodgers). 

So I guess my order of preferred winner right now is.
1) Nationals
2) Astros
3) Rays
4) Cards
5) Yanks.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-10-2019)

----------


## Crusader

> Apparently, Dave Roberts didn't want to risk going to another World Series and lose three in a row. He made the only decision he could to insure defeat: he put Clayton Kershaw into the game. Kershaw may be an excellent regular season pitcher but he's a post-season dud.


Maybe so, but that doesn’t explain how after the second inning the Dodger bats all went to sleep. Last I checked neither Roberts or Kershaw swung a bat.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Roberts has a history degree. He is writing his own history with the Dodgers and it isn't good.

----------


## Crusader

> Roberts has a history degree. He is writing his own history with the Dodgers and it isn't good.


It’s the same history as every other Dodger manager since they last won a WS in 1988. They have gone to the post-season 13 times since and lost everyone of them, it’s been going on long before Roberts showed up. Me thinks if Roberts was managing any other team they’d win, Dodgers just don’t have it in their DNA.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-10-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Astros 6.Rays 1. 

Its Houston vs N.Y.Y.

----------


## Crusader

Nice series by the Rays, but Garrit Cole was just too much of a hurdle. That man is a beast of a starting pitcher.

We got the two best records going in the AL and two of the worst records in the NL, just goes to show anything can happen in the post-season.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Back to predicting results in the playoffs based on intimidation factor of team names:

*NLCS:

*_Nationals v. Cardinals:
_
Making the Nationals "Nats" like I did for the Dodgers series would be two easy. A cardinal easily eats a gnat. Accordingly, I have to be creative with the Cardinals this time.

Whether the Nationals are the "national" team of the U.S.A., a team that plays in a national capital, or nationals of some country - it is unlikely that there would be any serious conflict between them and a red bird.

But, if the Cardinals are not birds but instead cardinals of the Roman Catholic church, some conflict might arise with nationalist types.

The Church has lost its clout, cardinals elected Francis as Pope, and nationalism is rising worldwide.

*NATIONALS

ALCS:

*_Yankees v Astros_

A colonial Yankee carried a musket and was more often than not skilled in guerilla warfare.

An astronaut has to wear a bulky suit and is better equipped for _Star Wars_ than _The Patriot_.

*YANKEES*

----------


## Crusader

Nats pitching continues to dominate, that’s a big win for them.

----------


## Crusader

Cards are in big trouble losing the first two at home, they just haven’t been able to hit Nat pitching at all.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Last World Series won for remaining teams:

Astros - 2017

Cardinals - 2011

Yankees - 2009

Nationals - one of two teams never to make a World Series appearance (other is Seattle Mariners).

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

The Nationals (then the Montreal Expos) played in their only other NLCS in the strike-shortened season of 1981, losing to the Los Angeles Dodgers.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Who won the 1994 World Series?

That was a trick question.

The Expos were one of the best teams in baseball in 1994 and likely would have won their division. 1994 was to be the first year that a Division Series was a regular feature of the playoffs (the 1981 playoffs had Division Series as a one-time deal). Any chance of making a World Series went out the window for the Expos when another labor dispute led to the cancellation of the World Series, and the first NLDS had to wait until 1995.

----------


## Crusader

Yankees shutout the Astros 7-0 with a three hitter, didn’t see that coming from the Yankee pitching staff. Still undefeated in this post-season

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-12-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

I'm beginning to form an idea for my name prediction if it is a Nats/Yanks World Series.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Yankees-Astros tied 2-2 in bottom of 10th inning.

----------


## Crusader

Yup watching...Astros gotta pull this off to stay in this.

----------


## Crusader

11th inning walk off homer evens the series at 1 a piece. Great game...

----------


## Crusader

Cards on life support after losing 8-1 to fall behind 3-0. Nats pitching has completely shut them down.

----------


## Crusader

Garrit Cole shuts down the Yankees, Astros up 2 games to one.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Nationals beat Cardinals. win NLCS, advance to World Series for first time in 50 years!

----------


## Crusader

> Nationals beat Cardinals. win NLCS, advance to World Series for first time in 50 years!


Cards looked overmatched and resigned to thier fate. Nats are going to be on the shelf for a week waiting for the ALCS to finish, thats usually not a good thing.

----------


## Crusader

Yankees now on deaths doorstep, now down three games to one, with Verlander and Cole waiting in the wings. Yeah say goodnight big apple that fat broad is clearing her throat.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-18-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Astros vs Expos (future Nationals) - 4/27/83.

----------

Crusader (10-18-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

The Nationals have advanced to the World Series.

That leaves the Seattle Mariner as the only MLB team to not make a World Series.

----------

Crusader (10-18-2019)

----------


## Crusader

Yankees survive elimination game one with a 4-1 win, now back to Houston for elimination game two.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Damn Yankees!

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Yankees are fighting, 2 run homer makes it 4-4 going to the bottom of the ninth. This is almost as good as the Seattle Sounders - FC Dallas game.

----------

Crusader (10-19-2019)

----------


## Crusader

Not good enough Astros walk it off, see ya Stankees...Houston vs Washington in the WS.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

*World Series:*

_Astros vs Nationals_

Astronauts live in space. They are nationals of their nation.

Why would a national want to be antagonistic towards an astronaut? Why would an astronaut want to undermine his/her nation?

Nationalism is a good thing. Colonizing space seems like globalism, one globe at a time.

*Nationals* in 6.

----------

Crusader (10-20-2019)

----------


## Crusader

I picked the Astros to win it all at the start of the post season and have seen nothing that changes my mind. Astros in 6, although would not be surprised if they swept.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-20-2019)

----------


## Crusader

What a win for the Nats great game, they beat Cole damn! But the Yankees won game 1 too, how did that work out for them.

----------


## MedicineBow

> What a win for the Nats great game, they beat Cole damn! But the Yankees won game 1 too, how did that work out for them.


 The Nationals are on an amazing run right now. 3 away and they beat a pitcher that hadn't lost in many months.

----------

Crusader (10-23-2019)

----------


## Crusader

And putting a big ass whipping on the stros tonight. Man the Nats are on fire and the Astros are getting burned.

----------

MedicineBow (10-23-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

Two to go.

----------

Crusader (10-24-2019)

----------


## Crusader

Astros take game 3 4-1, their bullpen was lights out.

----------


## Crusader

Astros tie it at 2 games a piece with a 8-1 beat down, game 5 tomorrow. Momentum is shifting to the Astros, Nats need a big game from Scherzer tomorrow.

----------


## Crusader

Nats in big trouble, they need Strasburg to bail them out Tuesday. But even then Will Scherzer be able to go if there’s a game 7?

----------


## Crusader

Congrats to the Washington Nationals winning the WS. Although I do hate the fact that it will make all thier swamp dwelling prog DC fans happy. But of course not all of them are, I’m sure there are plenty of good Americans that root for them too I am happy for them.

----------

MedicineBow (10-30-2019),NORAD (10-31-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman

piss on them bluebelly sonsofbitches.  :Cool20:

----------

Brat (10-31-2019),Crusader (10-31-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

104 days until pitchers and catchers report to spring training.

http://www.springtrainingcountdown.c....I9C17f30.dpbs

----------

Crusader (10-31-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

Nice to see the Nationals win !!

----------

Crusader (10-31-2019)

----------


## Crusader

> 104 days until pitchers and catchers report to spring training.
> 
> http://www.springtrainingcountdown.c....I9C17f30.dpbs


Don’t remind me...5 months without baseball I hate it and go into a mini-depression right after the WS.

----------

